# Books in collections still appear on home screen



## hanna0 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hope someone can tell me how I can get my books to be listed only in the collections I place them in. They are listed in my collections but are also listed on my All section creating many pages that I don't want besides being redundant. If there is a setting I need to change, I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to experiment a bit with the sort options. 

I'm going to ignore the 'all' and 'downloaded' on the left side because they don't make a difference in this case. But look at the two menus on the right side of the screen. The left one is the 'what' menu, and to the right of it is the 'order' menu. (They're not actually called that; it's just how I think of them.)

On the 'what' menu, you can choose list view or grid view, which basically controls whether you see covers or book titles. Other than that, it doesn't affect what shows or what order, so just pick the one you like best; I prefer list view. Below that are the choices for all items, books, periodicals, docs, and collections.

If you choose 'collections', that's all you'll see -- no uncollected books -- and you will only have choices in the 'order' menu to the right of recent or title.

If you choose anything but 'collections', you'll see everything on your device according to the sort you've chosen -- author, title, recent, collections.

I leave my 'what' menu at 'all items' and the 'order' menu on 'collections'. This way, I see everything on my device, and the collections are shown first. Uncollected books follow in the order I've most recently opened them.

If you go into a collection, you no longer have all the choices in the 'what' menu; you still have recent, author, and title in the 'order' menu.

Hope that helps -- I'm assuming you're on a relatively new kindle; the above is exactly how both my voyage and oasis behave.

(This is also explained in the User's guide that comes pre-loaded; chapter 2 looks at menu items and reading options, chapter 3 has a section on managing your library.)


----------

